# Favorite Bach Cello Suite



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been going through my Bach these last couple of weeks and am currently listening to the cello suites. Even though I've spent the last 3 days listening to them, I haven't even made it to the 5th one yet, since the first 4 are just so good! 

So I was wondering, out of the six, which one is your favorite and why? Or rank and talk about them all if you want. 

So far mines the C major. The prelude is some of the most beautiful music I've ever heard, and the other movements are full of wonderful melodies, particularly the last two movements.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

All of them!!!!

Jim


----------

